# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  AR-Rift from William Steptoe

## Airicist

William Steptoe

OculusVR forums thread

----------


## Airicist

AR-Rift: Trailer

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> This video gives an outsider's perspective to the AR-Rift.

----------


## Airicist

AR-Rift: Stereo camera rig and augmented reality showcase

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> This video details a stereo camera rig that I've built for the Oculus Rift, and showcases a series of augmented reality demonstrations. The video also covers a method to use the Rift wirelessly.
> 
> 00:00 - Overview of stereo camera rig
> 01:39 - Position and orientation tracking using optical motion capture system
> 02:36 - Wireless Rift
> 03:34 - Aligning tracking and video coordinate systems
> 04:31 - Wearing the AR-Rift (put your Rift on if you have one!)
> 05:18 - Using a mobile phone while wearing the AR-Rift
> 06:12 - Walking around while wearing the AR-Rift
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Headset blends the real world with the virtual

Published on Jan 2, 2014




> A new blending of the physical and virtual suggests we could one day live our lives in "merged reality"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Try mixed reality, where the virtual and real collide"

by Sandrine Ceurstemont
December 31, 2013

----------

